# Vaccine Question



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Everything I've read says that havanese shouldn't be given Lepto vaccines my breeder also warned against it. The vet we saw for our puppy exam wants Manny to take it even though she admitted that her colleagues disagree with her giving the shot. Her reasoning is that "A" dog died from Lepto last year so it's out there. Any thoughts or opinions from members or their vets? I'm really thinking I'm not going to let her give it to him.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

if you're leaning that way, don't get it. It's always a personal choice but you always decide.

__
https://51665176980%2Fleptospirosis-dog-vaccines%23.UuP8B42EjIU


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> if you're leaning that way, don't get it. It's always a personal choice but you always decide.
> 
> __
> https://51665176980%2Fleptospirosis-dog-vaccines%23.UuP8B42EjIU


:clap2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DawnH said:


> Everything I've read says that havanese shouldn't be given Lepto vaccines my breeder also warned against it. The vet we saw for our puppy exam wants Manny to take it even though she admitted that her colleagues disagree with her giving the shot. Her reasoning is that "A" dog died from Lepto last year so it's out there. Any thoughts or opinions from members or their vets? I'm really thinking I'm not going to let her give it to him.


As Dave said, it's a personal choice but DO NOT be pushed into it by your vet. Do your own research before making the decision.

1. The Lepto vaccine only covers a few of MANY forms of Lepto, so it DOESN'T keep your dog completely (or close to completely) safe.

2. Lepto is one of the worst vaccines in terms of adverse side effect profiles.

3. Lepto is VERY treatable if you are a careful owner, watch your dog, and bring them in to the vet EARLY if you think they may be sick.

Lepto is a REAL danger in many places. The best way to to protect your dog is to NEVER let them drink out of standing water. I ALWAYS carry a water bottle for Kodi on walks. If there are a lot of puddles, he stays on leash.

So my choice, for my dog is to not give Lepto. I wouldn't give Lyme either, for similar reasons.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

:amen::amen:


krandall said:


> As Dave said, it's a personal choice but DO NOT be pushed into it by your vet. Do your own research before making the decision.
> 
> 1. The Lepto vaccine only covers a few of MANY forms of Lepto, so it DOESN'T keep your dog completely (or close to completely) safe.
> 
> ...


:amen:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Ever since Django got sick we always titer him for ALL vaccinations including rabies. Thank goodness he hasn't had any in 7 years. They would always knock him down for days when he had them and of course, every side effect that was mentioned, he would get.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My vet does not give that vaccines. In fact, I don't give anything besides Rabies unless they need the vaccine. If I test their blood and they have the antibodies for distemper and parvo, I wait 3 years and test them again. 

My vet said if you are the kind of person who brings your dog to the vet at the first sign of trouble, don't bother with Lepto…

As I said in other threads, Scudder went to the vet for a broken nail….LOL So you know where I stand!!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Every vet I know of in the DC metro area recommends the vaccine for all dogs. The vaccine has been improved in recent years so it covers more strains and has less reactions. The lab vets used to have to get it from (and still can if they want) has a bad cleanliness reputation. There are lots of deaths from the disease in the area and some vaccine reactions. I chose not to get it, but it's not a decision to make based just off what some people on the internet say. Definitely talk to as many vets in your area as you need. Especially the emergency 24/hr kind because they are more likely to be involved in these cases.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RoutineAvocado said:


> I chose not to get it, but it's not a decision to make based just off what some people on the internet say. Definitely talk to as many vets in your area as you need.


That's kind of what I said too.  Do your research and make an INFORMED decision. There's no right or wrong answer with this one. If I had a Lab that I couldn't keep out of the swamp, I might very ell choose to give it.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I've done a little research in the past for the pug because my vet wouldn't give it to him. I'm curious about what the other vets she works with feel about it. I will check with some other vets before I decide.

Karen, I took the water thing into consideration. I live on a creek but I don't plan on taking Manny anywhere near it. We have lots of snakes and other critters around my house. We also have a lot of raccoons which I understand are carriers. I'm still up in the air about what to do.


----------



## fandances (Jul 4, 2013)

Good luck with your decision. I agonized over this one, did tons of research, talked to the breeder, and finally consented due to many high risk factors for our pup, but I know it's a very individual decision. I'm too new of a dog owner to give much advice, but I would suggest IF you do it, make appointment early in day so there's time to get him back in to vet if you need to. I had to take Tappers back in because he did react. Plenty don't, so I'm not trying to sway you one way or the other. Just give yourself a good window of time to watch him.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie had the Lepto vaccine last summer and had no reaction to it. She also has not had any reaction to other vaccines. -Jeanne-


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

I just talked to my vet this morning about giving Lepto. They wanted to give it to Spyke this morning with his 2nd DVHPP shot. I told them no, because I had to read up on it. They recommended it, because I spend A LOT of time during the summer on Lake Erie at my camper. Spyke will be with me most of that time. Vet said that Lepto can be passed to humans from dogs and that due to the puddles, lake water, etc it would be recommended. I am thinking I should probably get it, especially due to the amount of wildlife in the area where I camp. Also, I camp at an RV park that is open half the year and a lot of people from all over the U.S. camp there seasonally with their dogs so there is no telling what he would be exposed to from different parts of the country....


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Check this out:

http://www.leptoinfo.com/risk_assessment.html


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

FOR WHAT ITS WORTH:

A story I found....

I personally think ALL dogs should get the lepto vaccine. If I would have gotten it for my dog, a 3 year old 15 lb daschund, he wouldn't have gotten it... I live in Ohio in a suburban area with a great neighborhood, two weeks after moving to mine and my fiance's house, my dog started vomiting continuously, very lethargic, and I finally had enough and had to take my poor Franklin to the vet after 3 long days of suffering, had to call the vet in on emergency(which was not my normal vet) originally the vet thought he had pancreatitis and dehydration originally he had him on fluids for the rest of labor day weekend, then on Tuesday, he called back in the morning, and I found out my poor little Franklin had kidney failure. They wanted to run tests to find out the cause, and sure enough it was leptospirosis, he was never outside longer than to just go to the bathroom or walks. He stayed in the vets office for about 7 days on fluids and medications, sucalfate for gi tract, martipant for anti-nausea, and finally doxycycline for the antibiotic. At the end of the week, Franklin was at home for the weekend to see if him being home will help keep his spirits up. He was definitely happy to be home, but his weight went down during hospitalization we were trying to get his weight up, but during the time of him being home, he wouldn't want to eat or drink. Monday came along and the vet put him on subcutaneous(under the skin) fluids and a chlorehexdrine spray for the mouth because he got ulcers from the uremia(from kidney failure) we put him on the fluids and the spray along with the medications, but he still wasn't getting any better, just before we were losing hope, his tongue fell off, yes your reading that correctly, his tongue fell off, because of the uremia about two days ago, but the next day, he was great! His personality was so much better and he regained his appetite, and finally today, he's running around, now only 9 lbs, regaining appetite and learning how to eat and drink without a tongue, he's completely fine nonetheless, his kidney function is back to normal personality back to normal, and leptospirosis gone. 

But if I got the vaccination, he wouldnt have gotten this horrible aggressive infection. A swollen muzzle isn't as bad as your family, companion, and best friend having this, almost dying, losing his tongue, and finally over $1,500 in vet bills, trust me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Even if you DO decide to get it, DON'T double up on vaccines, even if it's less convenient to take your dog back more than once. Wait at least a couple of weeks, preferably a month between vaccines. Then if you DO have a reaction (which is less likely if you don't overload their immune system all at once) you will at least know which vaccine is the culprit.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

krandall said:


> Even if you DO decide to get it, DON'T double up on vaccines, even if it's less convenient to take your dog back more than once. Wait at least a couple of weeks, preferably a month between vaccines. Then if you DO have a reaction (which is less likely if you don't overload their immune system all at once) you will at least know which vaccine is the culprit.


Very good point....and another reason I chose to wait!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> FOR WHAT ITS WORTH:
> 
> A story I found....
> 
> ...


It's always bad when something bad happens to YOUR animal. You could find individual horror stories about the vaccine too, and about dogs who GOT the vaccine and got Lepto anyway. The biggest thing that struck me, though, is that this owner waited THREE DAYS to take a very sick dog to the vet. Had she taken him when she first realized he was ill, she probably could have avoided the kidney failure and other complications. Lepto isn't something to fool around with. But it IS very treatable if caught early.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

A lot of food for thought. With all the raccoons we have here it's really given me something to consider. We're seeing a different vet (same office) when we go in next week and I'm going to talk with her about it, especially about giving the vaccine separately from the other vaccinations he'll be getting that day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DawnH said:


> A lot of food for thought. With all the raccoons we have here it's really given me something to consider. We're seeing a different vet (same office) when we go in next week and I'm going to talk with her about it, especially about giving the vaccine separately from the other vaccinations he'll be getting that day.


Please make sure he only gets ONE vaccine at a time. My vet practice is willing to accommodate this without extra "office visit charges". After the first vaccine/visit, the rest in that series can be given by a tech, so I would just take Kodi in for the other vaccines at 3-4 week intervals.

Now that he's past his one year boosters, he doesn't get ANYTHING but Rabies every 3 years&#8230; I just titer for the rest. And because he had a bad reaction to his last Rabies, he is eligible for a waiver for future Rabies boosters in our state if I choose to go that way. The problem with that is that we would no longer be able to travel with him in Canada, which we very much enjoy doing. But we have at least another 2 1/2 years to decide that.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Rabies is the one I really worry about. I live in a townhouse and residents have fed the raccoons here to the point that they're not afraid of people and it's not unusual to look up and see one peering into the house from the patio to see if anyone's home to feed them. We've had two residents bitten and/or scratched in the last few years. We also have a feral cat problem. I like cats and I hate to see them put down if they're taken to the animal shelter, but I also hate seeing them have litter after litter of kittens then have to forage for food to feed them plus suffer the weather we've had lately without some kind of protection. Guess my feelings about those issues are another post, but those are the reasons I'm afraid NOT to vaccinate with what's available.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DawnH said:


> Rabies is the one I really worry about. I live in a townhouse and residents have fed the raccoons here to the point that they're not afraid of people and it's not unusual to look up and see one peering into the house from the patio to see if anyone's home to feed them. We've had two residents bitten and/or scratched in the last few years. We also have a feral cat problem. I like cats and I hate to see them put down if they're taken to the animal shelter, but I also hate seeing them have litter after litter of kittens then have to forage for food to feed them plus suffer the weather we've had lately without some kind of protection. Guess my feelings about those issues are another post, but those are the reasons I'm afraid NOT to vaccinate with what's available.


Rabies is a different issue. Rabies is 100% deadly, whether it is a dog or a human that contracts it. It would be very irresponsible to not vaccinate a dog against Rabies. THAT SAID, there is clear evidence that Rabies vaccine gives good immunity for at least 7 years. (research is on-going to see how much longer than that it lasts) But the laws have not caught up with the research, and the drug manufacturers have no interest in furthering such research, because less vaccination boosters would mean less money in their pockets. They are already starting to get hit by informed animal owners who are choosing to titer rather than repeatedly challenge the immune systems of their animals with needless vaccination of other types.

If Kodi had not had a bad reaction to his last Rabies vaccine (Over $800 in ER bills, because OF COURSE Kodi only gets sick at night and on weekends! ) I would continue to give it to him every 3 years as required by law in my state. But I am lucky to live in a state where waivers ARE available. And we can still titer him to make sure his immunity is holding. So, except that we still have to think through the Canada thing, that's what we will PROBABLY do.

But to have a dog completely unvaccinated agains Rabies puts them doubly at risk. Of course there is the risk of them getting Rabies and dying from it. But there is really a GREATER risk of someone accusing them of a bite or a scratch which, in the case of an unvaccinated dog, almost always ends in euthanasia so that the brain can be tested to assess the risk of a human getting the disease.

Your neighbors are STUPID to be feeding those raccoons. If I were you, I'd see about calling the local fish and wildlife dept. and see if they could trap and remove the animals, and fine the people who are being so irresponsible. Rabid raccoons can be VERY aggressive, and have often charged and attacked humans with no warning.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

krandall said:


> Your neighbors are STUPID to be feeding those raccoons. If I were you, I'd see about calling the local fish and wildlife dept. and see if they could trap and remove the animals, and fine the people who are being so irresponsible. Rabid raccoons can be VERY aggressive, and have often charged and attacked humans with no warning.


Several of us have called wildlife and get different answers every time we call. They have put out traps but we still have a problem which is being escalated by the people who feed the cute little raccoons and the feral cats. I know that my neighbors are stupid, as well as our lazy and stupid Board of Directors for our HOA. Our covenants say that we can have one dog and two indoor cats per residence and that they have to be under 25 pounds. We now have several Pit Bulls and English Bulldogs as well as the unvaccinated feral cats. Our PETA people think that I'm the neighborhood "witch" because I'm not afraid to complain about others feeding the raccoons and cats or the fact that our Board won't address the problem. Unfortunately others complain to me, but don't have the guts to do it to the people who should be doing something about it. Oh, don't even get me started...I'll be here all night!

Back on topic...not sure I posted but taking Manny to the vet Wednesday and seeing another vet who I know doesn't advocate Lepto vaccines. I'll make up my mind after I hear her reasons for not wanting to give them. I also talked to my former vet who retired for medical reasons and she agreed that I should give the shots separately. She also told me to stay at the clinic for at least 45 minutes in case he did have a reaction if I choose to give him the Lepto.

Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

DawnH said:


> She also told me to stay at the clinic for at least 45 minutes in case he did have a reaction if I choose to give him the Lepto.


I stay at the vet's office, per her request, for about 45 minutes to an hour after vaccines. No Lepto given here.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

krandall said:


> Please make sure he only gets ONE vaccine at a time. My vet practice is willing to accommodate this without extra "office visit charges". After the first vaccine/visit, the rest in that series can be given by a tech, so I would just take Kodi in for the other vaccines at 3-4 week intervals.
> 
> Now that he's past his one year boosters, he doesn't get ANYTHING but Rabies every 3 years&#8230; I just titer for the rest. And because he had a bad reaction to his last Rabies, he is eligible for a waiver for future Rabies boosters in our state if I choose to go that way. The problem with that is that we would no longer be able to travel with him in Canada, which we very much enjoy doing. But we have at least another 2 1/2 years to decide that.


The Vet office called and said Prince going to have Rabies and DHPP tomorrow, should I let them do it or just tell them to do one at a time?
besides , they want to check the stool samples again because Prince had cocidia and being treated by them since last visit. Is that normal for them to check the stool sample every visit?


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

I think it would be good to know if the coccidia has been resolved so I think a recheck is probably a good idea. I only did one vaccine at a time with no regrets.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carmenchanwong said:


> The Vet office called and said Prince going to have Rabies and DHPP tomorrow, should I let them do it or just tell them to do one at a time?
> besides , they want to check the stool samples again because Prince had cocidia and being treated by them since last visit. Is that normal for them to check the stool sample every visit?


I DEFINITELY wouldn't let a puppy of mine have Rabies at the same time as any other vaccine. There is no good reason for it except convenience.

They wouldn't necessarily check his stools at every visit, but if he had Coccidia and was treated, it is perfectly understandable that they would want to check him after treatment to make sure it is completely gone. There is no down-side to doing a stool sample!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you all for your help.
And I check for the county law here, "The Commonwealth of Virginia requires Loudoun County to require all dogs four months of age and older to be licensed. In Loudoun County, dog licenses are issued to run concurrently with the rabies vaccination effective period for each individual dog"
Prince is not 4 months yet...... and I"m not going to let him do it today with the DHPP.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carmenchanwong said:


> Thank you all for your help.
> And I check for the county law here, "The Commonwealth of Virginia requires Loudoun County to require all dogs four months of age and older to be licensed. In Loudoun County, dog licenses are issued to run concurrently with the rabies vaccination effective period for each individual dog"
> Prince is not 4 months yet...... and I"m not going to let him do it today with the DHPP.


Good for you!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

DawnH said:


> Everything I've read says that havanese shouldn't be given Lepto vaccines my breeder also warned against it. The vet we saw for our puppy exam wants Manny to take it even though she admitted that her colleagues disagree with her giving the shot. Her reasoning is that "A" dog died from Lepto last year so it's out there. Any thoughts or opinions from members or their vets? I'm really thinking I'm not going to let her give it to him.


Honey, there are many illnesses out there, if you get a vaccine for each one, you would have to get one each month. Don't let the Vet push you into getting it for your pup. 
Furthermore, my very first dog got it and survived. She was put on a very aggressive treatment (vit K, I believe) and was given a less than 50% chance of surviving, but she did. This 24 years ago and in Cuba, where health care for animals is the worse.
The moral of the story: Vets just want to charge you for shots, don't let them push you.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

My vet said she is going to give Prince his last dose of DHPP and Rabies ......together !

Besides, I asked her about the raw diet, and she said NO...thats not a good idea to give raw diet to pets.

I think it's time for me to find another vet that will understand our need.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

DawnH said:


> Several of us have called wildlife and get different answers every time we call. They have put out traps but we still have a problem which is being escalated by the people who feed the cute little raccoons and the feral cats. I know that my neighbors are stupid, as well as our lazy and stupid Board of Directors for our HOA. Our covenants say that we can have one dog and two indoor cats per residence and that they have to be under 25 pounds. We now have several Pit Bulls and English Bulldogs as well as the unvaccinated feral cats. Our PETA people think that I'm the neighborhood "witch" because I'm not afraid to complain about others feeding the raccoons and cats or the fact that our Board won't address the problem. Unfortunately others complain to me, but don't have the guts to do it to the people who should be doing something about it. Oh, don't even get me started...I'll be here all night!
> 
> Back on topic...not sure I posted but taking Manny to the vet Wednesday and seeing another vet who I know doesn't advocate Lepto vaccines. I'll make up my mind after I hear her reasons for not wanting to give them. I also talked to my former vet who retired for medical reasons and she agreed that I should give the shots separately. She also told me to stay at the clinic for at least 45 minutes in case he did have a reaction if I choose to give him the Lepto.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input!


My sisters dog just had Lepto and her dog is fine. She caught it in time. I won't get the Lepto vaccine because if I notice my guys are acting funny, I will immediately take them to the vet. It's curable if you catch it in time....


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Carmenchanwong said:


> My vet said she is going to give Prince his last dose of DHPP and Rabies ......together !
> 
> Besides, I asked her about the raw diet, and she said NO...thats not a good idea to give raw diet to pets.
> 
> I think it's time for me to find another vet that will understand our need.


Carmen, My Vet was shocked when I told him I feed raw. First thing he told me?, Oh, don't give them chicken bones. His Vet tech, looked at him and rolled her eyes, then proceeded to tell me that she feeds raw and RAW Chicken bones are safe for dogs (I know, unprofessional, but what can you do).

Most Vets don't really study much nutrition and are old school, thinking that Kibble and canned dog food is the best choice for a dog. I disagree, but then again, I make the decisions for my dogs. 
When it comes to your dog, you need to educate yourself in the choices that are available and make the best decision based on that.

I have said this a million times, Wolves don't eat kibble and they do just fine


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Carefulove said:


> Carmen, My Vet was shocked when I told him I feed raw. First thing he told me?, Oh, don't give them chicken bones. His Vet tech, looked at him and rolled her eyes, then proceeded to tell me that she feeds raw and RAW Chicken bones are safe for dogs (I know, unprofessional, but what can you do).
> 
> Most Vets don't really study much nutrition and are old school, thinking that Kibble and canned dog food is the best choice for a dog. I disagree, but then again, I make the decisions for my dogs.
> When it comes to your dog, you need to educate yourself in the choices that are available and make the best decision based on that.
> ...


She said...think about the salmonella and all kinds of germs, and kisses from your dog, how you clean the bowl.......... 
I asked her about chewing chicken wing to clean teeth, and she recommanded the C.E.T. Enzymatic Oral Hygiene Chews for Petite Dogs for cleaning.:brushteeth:

BTW, what part of the chicken wing you fed your fur baby ? are you suppose to buy organic one or regular wings?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Carmen, Salmonella is a problem if you let your dog lick your mouth. They can fight salmonella just fine. I clean Bumi's bowls in the dishwasher (I have an wxtra set so I always have clean bowls).
I mostly feed necks (chicken and duck) but when I give him wings, I give the entire wing.

ETA, I have fed raw now for 5 years and never had an issue with Salmonella.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carmenchanwong said:


> I asked her about chewing chicken wing to clean teeth, and she recommanded the C.E.T. Enzymatic Oral Hygiene Chews for Petite Dogs


Kodi had an intestinal obstruction from a dental chew that was suggested by my old vet that ended up costing me about $1,800. The university emergency hospital where Kodi ended up told me the NUMBER ONE cause of surgical obstructions that they see is dental chews. No more dental chews in my house!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Carmen, Salmonella is a problem if you let your dog lick your mouth. They can fight salmonella just fine. I clean Bumi's bowls in the dishwasher (I have an wxtra set so I always have clean bowls).
> I mostly feed necks (chicken and duck) but when I give him wings, I give the entire wing.
> 
> ETA, I have fed raw now for 5 years and never had an issue with Salmonella.


Zuri, what else do you feed them besides the chicken?

And although I don't feed raw, I agree with tou on the cleanliness. I find the idea that you would have to worry about salmonella from their bowls absurd. We all handle raw meat daily when we cook... And learn how to deal with it safely. I also think it would be gross not to clean my dog's dishes thoroughly, even if all I fed was kibble.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> Zuri, what else do you feed them besides the chicken?
> 
> And although I don't feed raw, I agree with tou on the cleanliness. I find the idea that you would have to worry about salmonella from their bowls absurd. We all handle raw meat daily when we cook... And learn how to deal with it safely. I also think it would be gross not to clean my dog's dishes thoroughly, even if all I fed was kibble.


Karen,
Right now, Bumi is on Stella and Chewy's chicken mix in the Morning, he is little overweight so I stopped giving him the Oma's Pride mixes and switched him to S & C (they have less fat/carbos). He also gets beef mix or turkey, he is not crazy about duck (Toby wasn't either).

At night, I give him a chicken neck, wings sometimes, but they are expensive, so I stick to necks mostly.

Anytime I cut meat, I give him the scraps or whatever I am cutting and I am usually generous with this.

He also gets Oma's Pride fundamental vitality added to his morning meal, as well as coconut oil or olive or fish oil daily.

I also do not like to give raw eggs, not because of the salmonella, but because the smell grosses me out so he gets 1-2 cooked eggs a week.

And just to add to the general Salmonella/bacteria comments... I have never let my dogs lick my face/hands, etc. I just don't think is hygienic. Dogs lick their privates, when they sniff surfaces (where other dogs peed or pooped), sometimes their noses will touch it and then they lick their nose. Before getting the dogs, I sat my kids down and explained this, I also reinforce the no licking rule and remind them constantly so they are pretty much like me. 
Dogs are resilient to many bacteria that humans are not, so I am very picky about that.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Carmenchanwong said:


> The Vet office called and said Prince going to have Rabies and DHPP tomorrow, should I let them do it or just tell them to do one at a time?
> besides , they want to check the stool samples again because Prince had cocidia and being treated by them since last visit. Is that normal for them to check the stool sample every visit?


Also realize that DHPP is not one vaccine, it's actually four: distemper, hepatitis, parvo and parainfluenza. It was also recommended to me by my breeder long ago that it may help to give Benadryl about 1/2 hour before going to the vet to lessen the chance of a reaction so I have always done this and that dog is now 10yo. My 13yo did have a reaction as a puppy to the rabies before I knew this but none since.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Karen,
> Right now, Bumi is on Stella and Chewy's chicken mix in the Morning, he is little overweight so I stopped giving him the Oma's Pride mixes and switched him to S & C (they have less fat/carbos). He also gets beef mix or turkey, he is not crazy about duck (Toby wasn't either).
> 
> At night, I give him a chicken neck, wings sometimes, but they are expensive, so I stick to necks mostly.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, Zuri. I was wondering if you did your raw diet completely home made (I have a friend who does that) or whether you used commercial raw products too.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> Thanks for the explanation, Zuri. I was wondering if you did your raw diet completely home made (I have a friend who does that) or whether you used commercial raw products too.


No Karen, that takes way too much time and is difficult to get the right amounts of everything your dog needs.

I did make homemade cooked for Toby and that was difficult enough, but he was taking an immunosuppressant for his SA and I was afraid to keep him on raw.


----------

